# Laser printer recommendations

## Theophile

I'm looking at getting a decent laser printer to use for printing out papers and generally saving ink from my DeskJet. I plan to use it with CUPS.

What laser printers do you recommend for:

1. Quality

2. Cost (of printer and toner)

3. Compatibility with Linux/CUPS

4. Ease of use

Thanks!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Theophile,

I've just got a HP 2550 Ln which was not the best choice. It comes with USB 2 and a built in print server (RJ45) but without the second paper tray. thats a PIA because tray 1 leaves the paper stuck out the front. I would say the HP 2550n (which includes the optional tray) is much better value for money.

It takes 4 toners which are claimed to do 5000 sheets each at 5% coverage, around £65 each. The toners provided with the printer are only part filled.

More importantly, it puts all the toner on the drum, then does one pass  of the paper, so colour registration is very good. Others do 4 passes of the paper.

It works with CUPS and is no trouble at all sharing with Windows. The print server 'just works'. I have mine on the network.

----------

## Theophile

Thanks for the info. I just looked it up and found that it's probably more than what I'm looking for. I'm looking for something under $100 (used is fine) and I don't need color. I'm basically looking for something for draft printing to take the burden off my high-mileage HP DeskJet 932c.

TIA!

----------

## valkyrite

Hi,

I was browsing forums for help on connecting a network printer (HP laserjet 2550n) with a linux box. I use gentoo  :Smile: 

I have cups running and another printer attached to /dev/lp0 is working perfectly fine.

How can I install and/or configure/connect a network printer to a linux machine.

TIA

Tiwaris

----------

## wetkitty

http://www2.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16828104266

----------

## [sinz]

Not sure how much you want to spend but I just got a Brother HL-5170DNLT at Staples on clearance for $299.

Specs are here: http://www.brother-usa.com/printer/printer_detail_AREA=PRINTER_1&PRODUCTID=HL5170DNLT.aspx

For the money it's an awsome deal.  It works with CUPS flawlessly for me so far.

----------

## SAngeli

NeddySeagoon,

As you already have the HP 2550 I wish to ask you few questions:

I have to purchase a laserjet printer and have to choose between the Laserjet 1320 and the 2550.

I saldomly use colors. Perhaps, when needing color I can always go to the copy center. Mostly use b/w and duplex can become handy. 1200 could also become handy when need better resolution on b/w pictures. Color laser printer can become costly to maintain, but once I have it I can always print color and perhaps color toners could last forever (considering that I do not print in color so often)

HP 1320 (Q5927A): 

- Print languages, std.: HP PCL 6, HP PCL 5e, Postscript Level 2 emulation with automatic language switching

- Memory, std.: 16 MB

- Processor speed: 133 MHz

- Print quality, black: Up to 1200 x 1200 dpi

- Font capabilities: 26 font scalabili 

- Price: 296,00

HP 2550Ln (Q3703A):

- Print languages, std.: HP PCL 6 and HP PostScript® level 3 emulation with automatic language switching

- Memory, std.: 64MB built-in SDRAM

- Processor speed: 264 MHz Motorola CFV4

- Print quality: 600 by 600 dpi with HP ImageREt 2400

- Font capabilities: 80 TrueType internal scalable PCL 6 fonts; 80 TrueType internal scalable HP PostScript fonts

- Price: 356,00

What whoud you have done, considering also Linux best print language, and ...?

Thank you for your advice,

SpiroLast edited by SAngeli on Fri Jul 01, 2005 1:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kloune

I see everybody is for HP. I had a HP laser too and it works not too bad, but I have to say that i really prefer my Brother laser printer and it really works for ages.

Just an idea.

----------

## lotw

 *Theophile wrote:*   

> I'm looking at getting a decent laser printer to use for printing out papers and generally saving ink from my DeskJet. I plan to use it with CUPS.
> 
> What laser printers do you recommend for:
> 
> 1. Quality
> ...

 

I have the Samsung ML-1740.  It works perfect in Gentoo, Linspire, Redhat, etc.  The printer sells for about $120 (US).  The quality is pretty good 600DPI.  The toner cartridges are $75.  Of coarse the default one is a half toner one, which most printer companies are doing now.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

SAngeli,

There are a few more things to consider too. The HP 2550Ln is provided with both a USB 2.0 and Network port, which makes it really easy to share. There are other versions of the HP 2550 which have one or the other but not both. The Network port actually has a whole HP print server attached. Anyway, don't spend money on the interface you dont need.

Read the fine print. The HP 2550Ln and HP 2550L are a pain to use in in a confined space as they only have paper tray one, which is really the bypass tray. You need to buy tray 2 as an extra (£100 in the UK). That goes under the printer and avoids fragile things sticking out the front.

I believe the HP 2550n includes tray 2. Anyway, tray 2 is a 'must have'.

I don't use colour much, but its nice to have for those occasions when you do need it. I'm still on the half full starter toners that are provided with the printer. Having priced replacement toners and drums, it looks attractive to throw the printer away if all the toners run out together. The 2550 does not have an auto duplex unit, so you have to orgainse two sided printing for yourself.

Knowing what I know now, I would not have bought the Ln since you do need tray two and you don't need USB and a LAN port.

Delving into the fine print some more, the print engine does 600x600 dpi which is a standard in the Laser Printer world, the 2400x2400 using ret does not increase the real resolution. Its like scanners quote optical resolution and 'enhanced'.

I have not used the HP 1320 but I suspect it uses an industry standard print engine too and the 1200x1200 dpi is 'enhanced'

The 16Mb memory may limit print speed if you print large bitmaps, since they will have to be rendered several times and the right section sent to the printer and moved to the optical drum.

The built in fonts don't really matter, since with PostScript printing (and everything in Liunx prints that way) any missing fonts will be downloaded to the printer and stored in its memory for duration of the print job.

For  the 60.00 difference, I would buy the colour printer. You will find a single colour replacement toner costs more than that. However, do investigate connectivity and paper trays before you compare price. You may find the HP 1320 is only provided with a flimsy 'bypass' tray too.

----------

## SAngeli

thank you, NeddySeagoon!

Thank you for your advice. I will think on your comments. This week I will boy it and let you know what I decided to do.

For now, thanks.

Spiro

----------

